# Maltese Puppy Housing Arrangements-Our Struggle (Long & Hopefully Entertaining



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Bentley has been a sneaky Houdini since day #3! I got him an Iris Pet Pen aka his apartment for him to be safely confined when I went to work or needed to step out clean etc. 

He jumped out on day 3, so because I’m smarter than a Maltese puppy I ordered the mesh top. Which is secured with velcro straps. That worked great for a few weeks. I would come home and find him chewing on the straps and un Velcro-ing them. I sprayed them with Bitter Apple. Over time I came home to more straps undone. Then I came home to find *12 OF THE 16 STRAPS UNDONE! *Bentley jumped out and had the best day ever. 

I’m smarter than a puppy right? So I marched myself Lowes and bought 500 zip ties (they just come in that quantity I used double the amount of zips ties for extra measure)! Applied and clipped the ends so he couldn't chew them. So I’m thinking that I’m so awesome and that I won. It was smooth sailing for about a month. 

I come home and Bentley would greet me at the door. I had no clue how he was getting out. So I pretended to leave and put the camera on him and found out that he was using his face and paw tips to lift up the bottom and slide out like a *rat*. I’m smarter then a puppy right? I’m seriously doubting myself now. So I angled everything and put some heavy stuff in front of his pen and beside it. He’s about 5lb at this point and I’m smarter than him!!! I won! He figured out how to get out. Best friend and I have the brightest idea to get a hand weight 10lbs and put that down on the corner because together we are smarter then him. It worked for a little few weeks. At this point my apartment is starting to look ridiculous. I have a white ex-pen with gray weights, heavy black plastic file boxes around it… HE STILL FIGURED OUT HOW TO GET OUT! So I did what any rational person would do. I found the perfect angle and placed 2 10lb hand weights on top on each corner. He couldn’t get out because it was too heavy and the weights would move by the corners of the wall if he tried. Everything was great for another month. Then about 2 weeks ago. He would randomly get out. I’m so dumb. My angles were off! We had to re align at least every two days or he would get out. 
Then I had a huge scare. I allowed maintenance to come take care of some work orders outside on my patio when I wasn’t home. When I came home HE WAS OUT!!! Pretty much every time I came home he was out. 
My apartment is puppy proofed as best as it can be. He’s honestly not bad when he’s out. I luckily have two Dog Grass Litter boxes for him one inside his apartment and the other outside and he used it 95% of the time. 
I came home from work the other day and I see this. HE MOVED HIS APARTMENT ACROSS MY APARTMENT! Everything inside perfectly in place inside of it but half way across my house!!!! 








[/URL][/IMG]


I realize that he’ll do anything to get out and I’m scared that he’s gong to hurt himself or get stuck. 
I leave for Savannah with Mom and Brandi (best friend) was running late to come stay the 2 days with him. So I put him in his apartment and she called me 15 minutes later asking me when I left because he was out. I WAS GONE FOR 10 MINUTES. I wasn't on the highway yet!!! He had his escape game down to a science. I decided that this is getting to dangerous and risky. 

I needed a space big enough to fit his potty box, bed and have a little play room. So he can have space to potty sleep and play while I’m at work. I’m not against crate training with a proper sized crate but at his point he’s 4 months into being box trained and I did not want to change things too much. So while I’m on vacation with Mom I’m texting Brandi and Googling and we agree that a really big crate would be best. Were doing math (we both hate math( and figuring out how much space he had One of the Doctors where I work brings his dog to work and he has a huge crate in his office for his small dog. But I want a blue crate. I had a vision. I make my visions reality. Only child syndrome. It seemed like they only sell the color crates in the smaller sizes. Finally found what I was looking for on Amazon and had it shipped over night and this is Bentley’s new Condo…








[/URL][/IMG]

He loves it. It’s been up since Saturday and I gave him some treats in there and put him and Molly in there and let them play (Molly is Brandi’s toy Poodle, they are pretty much over all the time). He took to the Condo crate so fast. He takes naps in there, goes in there to play, he rarely did that with the Iris Ex Pen. I also removed the other potty box and he only has one in his crate and goes in there to go potty. Which makes me so happy because I don’t have to maintain two boxes anymore. I also got my confidence back because at least for now. I’m smarter than a 5 month old Maltese Puppy. 

Why don’t I just leave him out? He has occasional accidents. Until he’s 100% for a consistent period of time I don’t want him out unsupervised. I also have found chew marks on wires and he gnawed the blinds on my patio door. He mostly just took all of his toys out of his toy basket and played and napped. 

I’ve been peeking in on him from work and he’s fine, he napped played, no barking whining or crying.

I love the Iris Ex Pen but it just didn't work for us. He has just about the same amount of space, slightly more.

P.S. *He managed to always take his frozen stuffed Kong with him each time during an escape. No Kong Left Behind! :smilie_tischkante:*

P.S.S. If your wondering why I didn't just throw up a baby gate and call it a day it's because my apartment is shaped weird. I can't do it in the kitchen because its long and his potty box wouldn't fix I would have to move it around to open the fridge door or pantry door and how am I supposed to teach him when I' moving stuff around all the time. 
My bathroom is small and he's tried to chew the baseboards so I that's out. My laundry room would be perfect but I would have to take out the Washer and Dryer and that's not an option. Unless his life depended on it and there was no other way.


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

Too funny, loved reading this. It reminds me of my Nicky, Sammy is a lot less determined. Thank goodness!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry, but this had me laughing! He is just too cute! I loved reading the saga of his escapes. He is a smart little doggie. Love that he would make his escapes with his kong stuffed with treats. 

I used two xpens when mine was younger--before she came to me I bought for her the shorter sized white Iris pen and also bought the taller version in case she would be successful in getting out of the shorter one. Never had an issue. Never escaped. Never tried to crawl out of the shorter one, which I hear is a common thing. Never tried to get out the bottom. Stopped using them as pens when she was a bit under twelve months of age, and then started using the panels to block off stairwells or to keep her in the kitchen area, etc. Rather flimsy setup with the panels, and it really surprised me she never tried to escape. I think she was too afraid they might fall on her. Or it just wasn't in her nature. I still use them to keep her in or out of areas, never with an issue. 

I am happy to hear you have a resolution, and it's great he is happy with it too.

So important to keep them safe, especially when they are attracted to wires, etc. 

Mine now generally has the run of the house, but I have to always be vigilant that the dangerous things that attract her are not accessible (for me, that is not leaving down throw rugs that have longer strings--which she likes to eat, and other things like that).

Thank you for sharing your story!

Linda


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: HE's one smart little guy!


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

He's such a stinker. I started to sense when he escaped. I would say I have to go straight home can't stop at the store. Bentley's out, and I would be right.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

What a bundle of joy!! I love the story, and that looks like the best solution for you. Even after he grows out of it, make sure you keep it, you'll never know when you might need it again.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Kendall, you need to start a blog! You are a master storyteller and of course have one **** of a star on your hands. Thanks for the big smile you put on my face.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

mdbflorida said:


> Kendall, you need to start a blog! You are a master storyteller and of course have one **** of a star on your hands. Thanks for the big smile you put on my face.



Thank you! I used to blog all of the time then I started making videos on YouTube which turned into daily vlogs about nothing which turned into the Bentley show co-staring Molly when she's over. I'll link my channel. Warning I'm quite quirky and I say what I'm thinking (minus politics and religion topics). I just record snippets of my day and edit and upload. I go back and watch the episode from when I picked Bentley up almost everyday. I have his whole puppyhood captured https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIsCzGNiwxb1qXo2TX5gW-g


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

What a clever little guy! Such an interesting and entertaining read too.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't worry Kendall! You are still smarter then your absolutely adorable and very smart Bentley Bear! Love his new condo! Gotta give him credit for his resourcefulness!

Your story was so cute!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

That made me laugh out loud! Bentley is a smart little cookie!


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

If he figures out how to get out of his new deluxe Condo then he can just stay out.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Not to throw a wrench in your plans, but Lou could get his crate like that rockin' and slide it on the tile! He could move it 6 ft but he couldn't get out!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

He is one smart little guy!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Bentley's adorable and a lucky little boy. He found himself a great mommy and a great story teller too. You both rock:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:goodpost::thmbup:I loved the story,:HistericalSmiley:you should publish a book on the subject, I'm waiting for the day when you make a thread saying little smarty pant's Bentley has locked you out of your apartment:HistericalSmiley::innocent:
you are going to be such a wonderful mom to kids one day, your so patient.
Bentley baby auntie loves you:wub:, your just to precious:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great story!! Love Bentley I bet he would be great at agility. Give his little mind something to work on.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kendall -- I'm laughing so hard that I have tears running down my cheeks. This is just too funny -- and -- I can picture everything as you describe it. 

Obviously Bentley is one very smart, very determined and very stubborn little fluff. Where there's a will, there's a way as they say.

Hopefully your newest solution will work and Bentley won't be sneaking out anymore.

Yes -- You are smarter than a Maltese puppy!!!:thumbsup:

This is just too funny.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Too funny! Bentley is such an adorable smart little pup.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :goodpost::thmbup:I loved the story,:HistericalSmiley:you should publish a book on the subject, I'm waiting for the day when you make a thread saying little smarty pant's Bentley has locked you out of your apartment:HistericalSmiley::innocent:
> you are going to be such a wonderful mom to kids one day, your so patient.
> Bentley baby auntie loves you:wub:, your just to precious:wub:


lol, I wouldn't be surprised if he locked me out of my own apartment. He's such a determined little sass and I love him to pieces. I swear that he waits for me to go to work so he can plot his next move. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That was so funny! You have a smart one on your hands. I have the wire crate. When I got Rylee I put her in the crate along with food and water. Dogs are not supposed to potty near their food. Well no one informed Rylee of that. I simply got tired of cleaning the crate and trying to remove the odor. So I did what you are not supposed to do I left her out. She did not go potty in the house.
I also have to say that I'm sure Rylee is not 100% to not potty in the house. When she is scared she poops so I have to watch her carefully when my husband is making a lot of noise (we are renovating) and the noise scared her. Never have had trouble with the thunderstorms until she decided that she was now scared of that noise.
Bentley is so smart I am sure you could train him to do tricks. She went potty in the house today and we don't know why. I have to say she does not bark and the way we know if she has to go potty she will run in circles in front of me. So some accidents are that I have not seen her spinning to go out.

I am smarter than Rylee but when push comes to shove she has me wrapped around her little paws.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh heavens I haven't laughed this hard in a long time!!! Your sense of humor is awesome! BTW, I think you may have an old soul on your hands with Bentley. He sounds way craftier than any time puppy should be lol!  

As of today you are smarter than a Maltese puppy. Next week Bentley will let us know if that is still the case  !


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

This was so funny...glad you found a solution that works for both of you! Emma was a climber and an escape artist when she was a puppy too, but Bentley takes that to a whole new level!


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Deborah said:


> That was so funny! You have a smart one on your hands. I have the wire crate. When I got Rylee I put her in the crate along with food and water. Dogs are not supposed to potty near their food. Well no one informed Rylee of that. I simply got tired of cleaning the crate and trying to remove the odor. So I did what you are not supposed to do I left her out. She did not go potty in the house.
> I also have to say that I'm sure Rylee is not 100% to not potty in the house. When she is scared she poops so I have to watch her carefully when my husband is making a lot of noise (we are renovating) and the noise scared her. Never have had trouble with the thunderstorms until she decided that she was now scared of that noise.
> Bentley is so smart I am sure you could train him to do tricks. She went potty in the house today and we don't know why. I have to say she does not bark and the way we know if she has to go potty she will run in circles in front of me. So some accidents are that I have not seen her spinning to go out.
> 
> I am smarter than Rylee but when push comes to shove she has me wrapped around her little paws.


Lol, Bentley has me wrapped around all four of his paws. I used to leave a bowl of water in Bentley’s pen but he thought it was either a wading pool or a toy and the water never lasted so I got the glass water bottle to attach it to his pen. 
Bentley hasn’t (don’t want to jinx it) pottied in the house during his freedom crime sprees. He just scatters toys everywhere and chews on the blinds on my patio door. 

I wish Rylee and Bentley could have a play date but Bentley is a puppy delinquent and I don’t want him to have a bad influence on sweet Rylee.

He’s in obedience class Level I, I plan to work up to his Good Canine Citizenship Award and maybe some agility. He learns tricks so fast. He knows sit, lay down, wait, watch, stay, shake, roll over. Idle paws are the devils workshop so I need to make sure that I keep him busy and his mind working. He loves to solve problems and concentrate and learn it’s so cute.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:goodpost:

Rylee is really the one in charge I am here just to meet her needs. She never leaves my side except for bath day and she does what a Maltese is supposed to a lap dog.


----------

